# MiDis has Babies!!!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dian @ MiDis Maltese has a few babies ready for their new homes...http://www.doggievilla.com/STORKREPORT.html

Oh my gosh, I want them all, but that last little girl...just darling!! :wub: I would love to watch at least one of them grow up on SM!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are all darling! :wub: :wub: There are a few here looking for a new addition... I hope someone gets one of these babies too, especially if they are as gorgeous as Preston! :wub2:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh gosh they are all adorable but that first one! :smheat:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish the pictures were bigger.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cute!! Those girls are adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling little babies.......Puppies are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - now I want to call Dian about a new puppy. :biggrin: 

But my inter self is saying "no, Lynn, no. Put the phone DOWN." :brownbag: 

That little girl is to die for, isn't she!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: lovely


----------

